
Please Stop “Fixing” Font Smoothing (2012) - gkop
http://usabilitypost.com/2012/11/05/stop-fixing-font-smoothing/
======
mikejmoffitt
The author of this post gives the impression of being unaware of potential
color fringe artifacts that crop up with subpixel rendering. The real design
crime is allowing a property like this (or WebKit, for that matter) to ignore
the user's operating system's preferred font smoothing method.

------
dchest
I'm glad we have Retina displays now — the ultimate weapon against those
annoying web designers who change font smoothing.

~~~
Qantourisc
imo if you browser accepts any font-smooting setting from a website, this is
reason to open a bug report: "does not respect anti-aliasing settings from the
operating system" (Now personally I never noticed, so I never opened a bug
report.)

------
Eric_WVGG
I’ve met enough graphic designers with “better than perfect” 30/20 vision that
I am starting to wonder if the color fringing of subpixel anti-aliasing is
more visible to them than “normals”.

------
geon
Blame apple instead for having broken font rendering. Most designers are
painfully aware of the blurrier text, and would be happy to remove the fix as
soon as the os stops being broken.

------
dzdt
Subpixel crap was always a workaround for not having enough pixels to begin
with. Now that that logjam is finally broken, this kind of argument is
increasingly moot.

~~~
legulere
Higher resolution displays also mean that the difference between rendering
techniques is smaller. It actually made me stop caring about rendering
techniques.

------
davnn
Bad support for font-smoothing bothers me more than abusing the antialiased
property.

